
Always Connected PCs enable a new culture of work - benaadams
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/12/05/always-connected-pcs-enable-a-new-culture-of-work/
======
benaadams
built in 4G LTE2/Gigabit LTE and week long battery life

